# Work Bench ?'s



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

So I was thinking last night, I got a work bench from my mechanic shop but it is one of those 99 specials from the lumber store, you know thin metal frame with particle board top. It worked alright but if you want to build stuff on a bench it better be sturdy and level, and that thing is neither. There is a ton of full dimension lumber in the top of my aunts barn and she said had at it, I want to do my lathe but a good bench should come first. They are mostly 2x6's and 2x8's. and I was thinking a modest work bench. 

I wanted to know if any of you have the tray in your bench for tools and if it is worth while putting one in? I attached a pic in case I am not explaining it right.

I was also thinking more towards square assembly bench for now than a big long bench for building on. Do you guys think 5' x 3-1/2' would be big enough or go a little bigger?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 29, 2018)

My bench is 30 wide by 6 feet long.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> My bench is 30 wide by 6 feet long.


That is about the right size, I just looked at my chair blueprint and it is 30x22 so I thought if you wanted to rotate the chair without moving around your bench you should go a little wider than what you plan on building.
Do you think the tray is needed or skip that part?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

I have 2 benches - one with and one without tray. I like the tray- I made tray bottom removable so it is easy to clean. both are about 6' x 21". I like the tray.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I have 2 benches - one with and one without tray. I like the tray- I made tray bottom removable so it is easy to clean. both are about 6' x 21". I like the tray.


Thanks Mike, Good Idea making it removable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

my tray is not that big though. I made my son's bench. His tray has a lid so it can have tray or be flat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> my tray is not that big though. I made my son's bench. His tray has a lid so it can have tray or be flat.


Thats a good idea too, Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

tray in mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 29, 2018)

@Kenbo


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

sons bench

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> sons bench
> 
> View attachment 140778
> 
> View attachment 140779


Now I like that Idea, Pretty Cool! Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

Benches are a fun build I love the big joinery. I have built 3 - I would find an excuse to build another but I have no room.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll be building a new bench soon, a tray will be in mine as well, but I intend to put it in the middle of the bench.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Benches are a fun build I love the big joinery. I have built 3 - I would find an excuse to build another but I have no room.



I've seen your benches and they really are nice! I could be talked into giving you an excuse or even a bribe. By the way, if you see one for sale in our area let me know as I've been looking for a nice bench to replace my HF one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I've seen your benches and they really are nice! I could be talked into giving you an excuse or even a bribe. By the way, if you see one for sale in our area let me know as I've been looking for a nice bench to replace my HF one.


might have to talk about my Oak one- it is got to vacate the premises for some storage racks....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll be in your neighborhood Thursday between 330 and 4pm, how about a visit?
Why don't you keep the bench and set up your storage racks here, I promise to keep a good eye on all the good wood you put on them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I'll be in your neighborhood Thursday between 330 and 4pm, how about a visit?
> Why don't you keep the bench and set up your storage racks here, I promise to keep a good eye on all the good wood you put on them.


 very funny.... thurs day works. Make sure to call me, remember


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jan 29, 2018)

Yep, will call first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a bench that is solid maple and I love it. I have a tool tray as well with a slope out the one side for sweeping out the sawdust. I love the tray while I'm working on a project because it keeps the tools that I am using off of the bench but at some point in time, too many tools end up in there and it drives me crazy and I have to clean it all out and put them all away. I'm just a little whacko like that though. I vote yes for the tray. It really comes in handy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2018)

I used to have a big bench with a cast iron top, but I got rid of it. I think they called it a table saw or something like that.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 29, 2018)

I have made a few as well: 

This one 2012 still using every day. No till but has a split top that I really like:




 


This one from another lifetime ago 2002:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> I have a bench that is solid maple and I love it. I have a tool tray as well with a slope out the one side for sweeping out the sawdust. I love the tray while I'm working on a project because it keeps the tools that I am using off of the bench but at some point in time, too many tools end up in there and it drives me crazy and I have to clean it all out and put them all away. I'm just a little whacko like that though. I vote yes for the tray. It really comes in handy.



"just a little whacko"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> "just a little whacko"




Okay, maybe a LOT whacko. But you guys love the whacko Canadian.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, maybe a LOT whacko. But you guys love the whacko Canadian.


Yep we do- well at least one of them. You have a good one....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 30, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> I have made a few as well:
> 
> This one 2012 still using every day. No till but has a split top
> 
> ...


split top is not bad. How ide of split top did you do and how big is that bench?


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2018)

DKMD said:


> I used to have a big bench with a cast iron top, but I got rid of it. I think they called it a table saw or something like that.



That's what I use for a workbench. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> That's what I use for a workbench. Tony



I was gonna be nasty and say... That's cause you clean it off occasionally to saw up cutting boards. But, I ain't gonna!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I was gonna be nasty and say... That's cause you clean it off occasionally to saw up cutting boards. But, I ain't gonna!!!



I would object and say no....







But I can't.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 30, 2018)

For my first bench, which is the one I'm still using, I went easy. three layers of 3/4" plywood glued together form the top. 2x4's and 4x4's for the base. Has a vise on it. Plan to add another vise at the end. Top size is about 24" x 8'. I figure I can use and abuse this bench for a decade or so and see what I like and don't like about it and then build a really nice bench someday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

So you think it's only gonna take 10 years to get old enough you don't use and abuse the nice bench?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have abused my for a few years- still looks like new if I dust it off.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Abuse is a relevant thing! What we consider abuse at our age now, we laughed at not long ago!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Jan 30, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> So you think it's only gonna take 10 years to get old enough you don't use and abuse the nice bench?



Nah, I know that if I build a nice bench, I'll use and abuse it! I figure 10 years with my current bench (I'm almost 4 years into that already) will give me a chance to settle into how I use the bench and decide what features I want and don't want in a nice bench out of solid hardwood. But, for now I still have a good, solid workbench that didn't take me a lot of time to build and I can maybe make whatever kinds of modifications I want to it to see what I like and might want as features in the next bench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 30, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I have abused my for a few years- still looks like new if I dust it off.



Agree with Mike, unless one happens to drill through a work piece and straight into the bench all is good. (not that I have ever done that...)

Just a little truing up with a bench plane and some oil, good as new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey Guys Thanks for all the ideas and the pictures. I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> Agree with Mike, unless one happens to drill through a work piece and straight into the bench all is good. (not that I have ever done that...)
> 
> Just a little truing up with a bench plane and some oil, good as new.


and hell who cares about an extra hole here or there???

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 31, 2018)

Well I am back home so I will get up in the hayloft tomorrow (weather permitting) and sort through boards for a workbench and a lathe. My aunt said I can set up in the old tackroom of the barn for now, she plans on selling the place eventually but I can get stuff built with the available lumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the ideas, I think I am going to incorportate the tool tray as well as bench slots for certain things such as saws, maybe even holdfasts, Whatever the case may be. In my drawing I have the slots out over the overhang, I will move them inbetween the 4 posts and the overhang is just going to be one solid area for clamping stuff down.. I would like two vises, maybe a leg vise and a moxon but I will see after she is built. It is supposed to be 44 here tomorrow so I am going to start sorting wood for the bench and wood for the treadle lathe. My aunt also said I can use the tack room to set up my workspace - bench, tools, air compressor, desk and drafting table. It is probably 15"x15" maybe a little bigger but is better than no place at all, there is no heat at the moment but there is talk of her moving so this will probably be a temporary situation but just have to keep my eyes open and get into the right place. Back to the bench I am thinking 30"x66" but that may change once I see how things will set up in the barn. A special thanks to Colin for showing me his bench and giving me a strong, functional stretcher system that I can manage. ( @Schroedc ) Here is what I have drawn up for a base plan to go off of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Too damn cold here today, It was warmer at 3AM when I walked my dog than it will get the rest of the day, but tomorrow in the 40's My aunt says she wants to put her table and chairs on hold cause she asked if I was up to restoring her Grandma's Table & Chairs, I don't think I have ever seen them, but this will be quite a neat project, I am thinking my grandma is 97 and my aunt is 77 so think how old them chairs and table must be. But first set up the tack room and get my tools over there, I will be ready to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

Man Guys, Maybe I am getting a love thing for chairs and furniture but I got to see her Grandmas Chairs and Table today, I think the man who built them wore a badge saying Master Craftsmen of the Table and Chairs!! Ha, I'm just tired but seriously the joinery was awe inspiring.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 2, 2018)

Ooops sorry guys I will have to get pics tomorrow, my bad


----------



## Robert Baccus (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a vase and bowl table that may be castiron under all the curlies.


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 4, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> I have a vase and bowl table that may be castiron under all the curlies.


You know I forgot this summer I picked up this $200 lb or so. Took 3 to lift, real think metal table. All I had to do was raise it up and put a top on her. Its got a plywood one but I got a bunch of 4x4s I can plane and cut down for it. They been in the barn since the 70's and are dry and rock hard.


----------

